# Gtr without Nissan service history



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi guys,just looking opinions,would any of you buy a gtr with low miles ie less than 10000 miles.but guy just got it serviced at local specialist garage.serviced every 3500 miles.car now just out of warrenty.13plate car


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

don't Nissan service it free for the first 3 years?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> don't Nissan service it free for the first 3 years?


That was an option


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nissan should have the service history on there system.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TREG said:


> Nissan should the service history on there system.


how?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

TREG said:


> Nissan should the service history on there system.


As I found this is not always the case, my 12 month service which has finally been located at Colliers was never on their main system.

Go figure.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If the car has never been to a Nissan garage for a service they will never have any note of how the car has been serviced..... who was the local specialist? why has the car done so few miles? Can you talk to the specialist to verify work carried out?


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

His warranty would have still been valid as long as the garage who serviced the car used genuine Nissan parts and was VAT registered.

Therefore as long as it was a reputable specialist this wouldn't put me off at all as long as the above applies.

Still worth a call to Nissan however to see if it had any warranty work carried out etc.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

rob2005 said:


> His warranty would have still been valid as long as the garage who serviced the car used genuine Nissan parts and was VAT registered.
> Therefore as long as it was a reputable specialist this wouldn't put me off at all as long as the above applies.


+1 , I'd PREFER it to be serviced by a reputable specialist. Any day of the week!!! Instead of NHPC muppets.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes but without history it's basically worth the same as a car without service which is a fair bit less because the mileage can't be verified and obviously you won't know if it's been, don't take the seller word as the truth because it is very strange that a car like these would have no service history unless their is something funny going on like mileage being clocked back.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

If he's got receipts/ invoices to prove it's been done and mileage then can't see a problem.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Does the flicker box store mileage ? thought it did

Also there is nothing special that a good mechanic will not be able to do on these cars ( service wise ) maybe clutch learn / bank balance if he does not have the gadgets to do it .

If it drives ok i wouldnt worry


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Miles are genuine and guy that serviced it is vat reg.changed oil and filter using genuine parts.only nissan done I think an inspection at 1000 mile and whatever that involves if anything.Then local guy serviced the rest.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

If the car has got history with specialist and the specialist can back it up then I see no issues with this car, warranty has lapsed now anyway.

If it's non specialist then you may have some difficulty when it comes to reselling.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Does Nissan do something magical when they service the car besides oil & filter.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Fairyring said:


> Does Nissan do something magical when they service the car besides oil & filter.


Not magical - but the clutches need to be learnt with a device


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's very easy for someone else to say it's no big issue as long as the car has been serviced by a non dealer or specialist but when you come to sell it see how hard it us to sell unless it's greatly cheaper than others of the same year and spec. It's upto you its your money dude but personally unless the car was drastically cheaper I wouldn't buy it, it's not like a vauxhall astra your buying, these kinds of details matter very much with cars of this calibre, I've bought and sold 3 35s and first question is about service history and mileage, the mileage can easily be clocked back on these types of cars and no great expense either.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Specialist or local garage??

If its a known Specialist then as Said I'd have no problem. 

If its a local garage i.e. not a GTR Specialist then It would need to be under market value for me.

Plus as Tak has stated these cars can be clocked easily and this is one of the reasons you see non Main dealer history in the first 3 years (pre MOT requirements) so then the Mileage can be played with.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

*Non dealer history*

So what value would you put on a 13 plate with 9700 miles.new tyres on


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Fairyring said:


> So what value would you put on a 13 plate with 9700 miles.new tyres on


With or without history


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Post the Reg and I'll Cap it for you


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

*Non nissan history*

With a specialist fuel injection guy.history is with him and stamped.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I would say 5-7k less purely because the mileage can't be verified but I would still say unless it's mega cheap don't bother yourl get stuck with it in the future


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> TREG said:
> 
> 
> > Nissan should the service history on there system.
> ...


Always thought dealers kept that information on new cars for the first 3 years.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TREG said:


> Always thought dealers kept that information on new cars for the first 3 years.


Yeah if it's been to the dealers but if for some reason it's not been there then they would be non the wiser of its mileage or and other history, which is why I wouldn't touch one without at least some dealers history. It might have been damaged and that's why he's keeping it away from main dealers who could probably notice it's repair... Anything is a possibility


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Didn't think it was possible to clock a GTR, as isn't the mileage kept locked on the ECU?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Didn't think it was possible to clock a GTR, as isn't the mileage kept locked on the ECU?


Very easily done and not very costly


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Takamo said:


> Very easily done and not very costly


Yes on the speedo - not possible on the flicker box though 

OP - if its a nice tidy car (which it should be at that mileage ) and you are happy with the price being asked - have a inspection done by a GTR specialist there are a few on here who will do this for you - they should be able to check mileage also if its stored - most now sell warranties for piece of mind


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> Yes on the speedo - not possible on the flicker box though
> 
> OP - if its a nice tidy car (which it should be at that mileage ) and you are happy with the price being asked - have a inspection done by a GTR specialist there are a few on here who will do this for you - they should be able to check mileage also if its stored - most now sell warranties for piece of mind


Who can access the flicker box, as said if the price reflects the cars position and condition then it's upto you but I definitely wouldn't say its worth the same or very near one with proper history. The sellers will say anything to sell but it's your money and think about it your asking this question today and the same will be asked by the new buyer in the future, you don't see anyone asking this question if the service history is all in order or tick tock, good luck


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Very easily done and not very costly





terry lloyd said:


> Yes on the speedo - not possible on the flicker box though
> 
> OP - if its a nice tidy car (which it should be at that mileage ) and you are happy with the price being asked - have a inspection done by a GTR specialist there are a few on here who will do this for you - they should be able to check mileage also if its stored - most now sell warranties for piece of mind


Oh yeah, the flicker data on the ECU is what I meant.
So really, as long as you get a specialist to check it over, any data on the ECU, mileage, number of starts, running temps etc can be checked.

With regards to servicing.... I guess as long as, as you say, it's had services but by an independent non-specialist garage who used genuine Nissan service items, it should book.
I'd still get it inspected by a genuine GTR specialist like Litchfields, who can read the Flicker data & give it a good once over before splashing out your cash!!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Yes on the speedo - not possible on the flicker box though


How sure are you on being able to get the mileage from the flicker data, this is awesome if true.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I am not 100% just something i read - need someone with consult 3 to confirm


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> I am not 100% just something i read - need someone with consult 3 to confirm


Would be good to know if someone could confirm, maybe add it to the list of things people should do when purchasing one of these cars.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Who spends £70k on a new car and then takes it to Halfords to be serviced ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Oh yeah, the flicker data on the ECU is what I meant.
> So really, as long as you get a specialist to check it over, any data on the ECU, mileage, number of starts, running temps etc can be checked.
> 
> With regards to servicing.... I guess as long as, as you say, it's had services but by an independent non-specialist garage who used genuine Nissan service items, it should book.
> I'd still get it inspected by a genuine GTR specialist like Litchfields, who can read the Flicker data & give it a good once over before splashing out your cash!!


Would you buy it without proper service history for the same price as one with proper dealer/specialist service history... I know I and most on here wouldn't


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Fairyring said:


> Miles are genuine and guy that serviced it is vat reg.changed oil and filter using genuine parts.only nissan done I think an inspection at 1000 mile and whatever that involves if anything.Then local guy serviced the rest.


Service intervals are 9k miles or 12 mnths, so at 3 years old it should have 3 services. Can you see the invoices to see that the proper service tasks were done at 12, 24 and 36 mnths, obviously it's more than just changing the oil and filter. If the invoices show correct service tasks were done that's a great start.
If they don't I would walk away as it will be a pig to sell, unless you're thinking of keeping the car for many years.

On top of the servicing there's also 'optimisation' services to be done, starting at 1200 miles (as you mentioned so it's had at least 1) then every 12 mnths from date of registration. They involve laser alignment (camber/castor/toe) clutch learn and intake balance. They should be stamped in the service book seperate to the main services. If they're not, again it will be a problem when trying te sell the car.

Personally I'd put the value of a mint 13 plate car (assuming it's a MY13 which has a red steering wheel and not a MY12) with 10k miles and new tyres at around 57k with good history.

With unrecorded detailed history or unstamped optimisations it's tricky, it might still be a great car, so it depends how long you intend to keep it because the early history won't matter so much if you're keeping it 10 years. But if you're only keeping it a year I'd be looking at offering 5k less simply because selling will be tricky, as Takamo said.

Another thing, at less than 10k miles it will still be on original brakes (if it's been clocked and really done 30k they will be shagged or replaced) so have a good look at the discs and pads. Original discs are very pricey so most likely to have after market if high mileage.

They should be original cross drilled discs and not have much of a lip (unless it's been tracked - then the holes will have severe cracking, also check oil temp history with an ecutek cable). Pads are really hard wearing and should have more than half the meat remaining.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Would you buy it without proper service history for the same price as one with proper dealer/specialist service history... I know I and most on here wouldn't


No!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Iggy GT-R said:


> No!


I admire your honesty


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Horses for courses TBH, if its a straight car and the services can be backed up it maybe worth a few £k cheaper than one with NFSH.

For example, I wouldn't touch a car that's beyond stage 1 regardless of how well it was looked after but that doesn't mean it's a poor car and others won't buy it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

So we all agree then, if ain't got proper NHPC / specialist history it's worth less than one which has..... My god what a long way round to get the same result.... Love that for your brother that which you love for yourself.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Stamped history with a fuel injection specialist,service just done again by him,few wee scuffs on 2 wheels and all for 48k.deal or no deal.9300 miles.its a year 12 also with no red steering wheel.car smells like new inside.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm struggling to understand why Nissan didnt service it? The only way is to have a specialist look over it to see if there is any accident damage. At present I wouldn't be going for it as that's a lot of money to spend on something that may not be right. Who has done the services?


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

*Non Nissan service history*

Guy in Portsmouth,invoices on what was done.car never damaged or had any paint.100% guaranteed.only reason wasn't serviced by Nissan was nearest to him was a 2&a half hr drive.Miles genuine.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

There's 09 up at 44k and 11 plates looking 50k.personally I like a car untouched for I know when stage1 and so on usually seen some track or just drove hard.i think there fast enough standard.now me personally I wouldn't buy a modified car,just y-pipe would be my lot.each to there own tho


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a really good price for the mileage, did you check the brake discs to see if still original? I'd buy it if I was you


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

If you are confident in the cars history and it's a clean car I would get it inspected by litchfields or simular. They will be able to see if it looks genuine and in good health. Obviously most cars are serviced by a main dealer for the first few years so it is a rare car to have not.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You sound convinced so buy it, I don't know why your asking... We don't know anything it's your money spend it how you wish.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

If the mileage seems genuine and your happy with the car go for it. 
The mileage is that low that the servicing wouldn't be that important to me. 
Let's be fare. What does the main dealers do on their services when the cars are that low on mileage. 
Quick oil and filter change and send it back out. The mechanic will usually be on a bonus so gets paid on how many hours he earns the company he works for. 
Aslong as you service regular I can't see the resale being effected much if any. 
You only have to read on here how many people aren't happy with what the main dealers have done or not done. Yet the same people seem to think the main dealer history is important lol


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

True what car killer says about main dealer history and servicing.been on a few month on this forum and 90% not happy with Nissan servicing.paper exercise.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

With only 9k miles on a '13, I wouldn't care if it hadn't been serviced at all.
Mine would be in better shape if Nissan hadn't touched it. Arse holes the lot of them. Crack on mate. Smells like a new car, goes like a new car. Prolly a new car. 

Almost forgot. NHPC verses specialist is worth maybe a couple of grand off. Not 5 to 7 grand. 
You can get that taken off anyway, if you know how to Jedi mind trick the seller


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

IF and that is a big IF...... it has 9k miles. 

You dont seem to want to post up the name of the mechanic who has worked on it. Personally I would be very cautious about buying a GTR that does not have specialist service history. They may not do anything more than a standard mechanic most of the time, but they will usually be able to pickup issues before they end up costing a fortune!! 

Keep in mind, the car may be cheap to buy, but these things are expensive to keep running and if you have things continuously going wrong, its not fun. 

Where is the car based? Get it over to one of the specialist to have a look before buying


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Buy it beforebefore it gets snapped up by the other buyers buyer


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

Buy it !


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Going on Sunday. I Know and appreciate all the comments but do people not think that they have dug a big hole for themselves when buying a gtr with the amount of pressure to go to a dealer.leaves dealers milking buyers with high levels of servicing then with service history add thousands on to the price of the car.there are great mechanics I'd say,and a lot of you probably know them and would service it better maybe.go to Nissan or specialist and woopee screw this punter here.do you not think that?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Fairyring said:


> Going on Sunday. I Know and appreciate all the moments but do people not think that they have dug a big hole for themselves when buying a gtr with the amount of pressure to go to a dealer.leaves dealers milking buyers with high levels of servicing then with service history add thousands on to the price of the car.there are great mechanics I'd say,and a lot of you probably know them and would service it better maybe.go to Nissan or specialist and woopee screw this punter here.do you not think that?


If you don't want people's opinions then don't ask in the first place and don't get all upsetable because you don't like the answers you have had.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Think you need to read what I wrote snuffy,I appreciate all comments is what I wrote,be them good or bad,and as for upset able as you say if there is such a word is far from the truth,I asked people's opinion and as I said appreciate them all.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Fairyring said:


> Think you need to read what I wrote snuffy,I appreciate all comments is what I wrote,be them good or bad,and as for upset able as you say if there is such a word is far from the truth,I asked people's opinion and as I said appreciate them all.


From what I've read you seem to have asked if people think the service history on the car okay, the general response has been "No" and you then reply that owners are being taken for a ride and have been fleeced by overpriced servicing.

As for the word "upsettable" - I will admit that I have made that word up !!!


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

No I asked do they not think,I mearly asked the question.upsettable lol good new word for dictionary


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How much are you actually saving over a car with service history? When you are spending this sort of money is it really worth risking as it could effect the resale value?


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Well there's a 13 plate up on autotrader today I think and car solutions I think are the sellers and £57500.9k of difference.car I am looking at has had its opp service stamped then 3500 miles oil and filter stamped with genuine parts and proper oil,then serviced again just now with same oil and filter stamped genuine parts again.what does Nissan or a specialist do at same service?.id say nothing different?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> How much are you actually saving over a car with service history? When you are spending this sort of money is it really worth risking as it could effect the resale value?


I think it's just like buying a cat D car; it might be absolutely fine (and most likely will be), but what happens when you come to sell it ? I think, just like buying a cat D, you will save some money today but it will cost you tomorrow.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

well I wouldn't buy a cat d.youl laugh I'm not a hard driver,I tiddle about in my last gtr.sold it to a guy who looked at 4 others,bought mine on the spot,told me best one he's driven and seen,09 reg at the time.this car will be out at weekend,washed polished, serviced by a specialist from here on in and il be keeping it 2 year at least.never will it be launched and someone wanting a mint gtr in 2 year time keep my number.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

And by the way guy thank you for your comments,been a really interesting discussion.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I too just tiddle around as well ! I've a straight thru exhaust, remapped to 600 ponies and I just totter along in it (well, most of time) !


totter

_verb_
1. move in a feeble or unsteady way.

_noun_
1. a feeble or unsteady gait.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Great forum this and get an English lesson into it as well.lol.well gtr's are powerful enough for me standard.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm, so this is a MY13 with 10k miles, at a price of 48k? have you done a HPi check? It's a v good price if all clear and no reputable history.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Yip done hpi,no history,just a bit of finance which he told me about.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not forgetting there are thousands of cars that don't go through an insurance claim so an insurance claim wouldn't show up.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

True,but I'd know when a car has been painted,mates a body shop and you get to know we're to look and what to look for.id say a lot paint front bumper for stone chips.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Fairyring said:


> Well there's a 13 plate up on autotrader today I think and car solutions I think are the sellers and £57500.9k of difference.car I am looking at has had its opp service stamped then 3500 miles oil and filter stamped with genuine parts and proper oil,then serviced again just now with same oil and filter stamped genuine parts again.what does Nissan or a specialist do at same service?.id say nothing different?


Nissan would have changed the brake fluid at the 24mnths service, and dif and gearbox fluid at the 36mnths service, so in theory that's due now.

If you can get it for less than 50k it sounds like a fantastic buy with less than 10k miles on the clock, GL


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Every car with proper dealer+specialist history is worth more than any car with micky mouse garage history full stop, no matter if it's KIA or a GTR. You have to ask yourself why is it 9k cheaper also..... Something smells of Bullsh#t to me and I'm not talking about you but the cars history. If you're happy to buy go ahead and take the plunge and I hope we are all wrong and you were rite.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah agree should be a bit cheaper,guys def not a Mickey Mouse garage,services range rovers,porches, and has a contract with ambulance and military to service there vehicles.he wouldn't be getting that contract if he was a tit.trevgtr is right about brake fluid and gearbox oil and it only needs done now which I can do altho he just got it serviced with 2 new back tyres and full mot at a cost of nearly 1200 which receipt there.all servicing has invoices.well Sunday will tell the tale as I'm off to buy it at that money.car was up at 58000 before and dealers were the only ones that rang for no private guy had the money.take tyres of it leaves it nearly 47000.hes starting a new business needs 30k and said if I don't want it he will go get a loan and keep the car for he's giving it away.his most logical way is to sell the car for hasn't time to drive it.it was his Sunday car and told me hired a garage past 3 year to keep it safe so all sounds good but as I said il know more Sunday.great chatting.cars out of warrenty anyway and there a bullit proof car from what I gather from talking to Lichfield.worst case they ever had was a gearbox at a cost of 5k to fix when I talked to them over a year ago.this car when I get it if all ok won't be abused in any way and looked after and if I sell in 2 year time someone will have a bargain.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Fairyring said:


> Yeah agree should be a bit cheaper,guys def not a Mickey Mouse garage,services range rovers,porches, and has a contract with ambulance and military to service there vehicles.he wouldn't be getting that contract if he was a tit.trevgtr is right about brake fluid and gearbox oil and it only needs done now which I can do altho he just got it serviced with 2 new back tyres and full mot at a cost of nearly 1200 which receipt there.all servicing has invoices.well Sunday will tell the tale as I'm off to buy it at that money.car was up at 58000 before and dealers were the only ones that rang for no private guy had the money.take tyres of it leaves it nearly 47000.hes starting a new business needs 30k and said if I don't want it he will go get a loan and keep the car for he's giving it away.his most logical way is to sell the car for hasn't time to drive it.it was his Sunday car and told me hired a garage past 3 year to keep it safe so all sounds good but as I said il know more Sunday.great chatting.cars out of warrenty anyway and there a bullit proof car from what I gather from talking to Lichfield.worst case they ever had was a gearbox at a cost of 5k to fix when I talked to them over a year ago.this car when I get it if all ok won't be abused in any way and looked after and if I sell in 2 year time someone will have a bargain.



Good for you... Roll on Sunday.... Yay!!!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Curious is it a true MY13? Red trim steering wheel?

If it's a straight car then at that price it's a bargain.

Edit - Just read your earlier post, so it's a MY12. Still a bargain.


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

It's black steering wheel and March 13 and know it's a year 12 car.looking autotrader and pistonheads and not a car even near it for price.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

So did you buy the car then


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Went Sunday and yes bought it.mint car,saw service history and serviced 3500,6400, and 9800.all genuine Nissan parts and oil mobile 0/40 I think.going to service it again at 12000 miles by a specialist gtr and do the 36 month service.company that serviced it are a big concern and basically anyway first 2 services are oil and filter and should be done 9000 miles this guy has serviced it every 3000.nissan done opp service at 1050 miles.wrap on front as well and no stone chips,brake pads and discs like new.steal and get it now at weekend.leather inside all dull and not shiney.cant fault it ar those services which are stamped and invoiced what was done,but oil and filter first 2 services so not rocket science.change brake fluid I think at 24 month but will do all in 2000 miles time along with transmition and whatever else has to be done got a price of 750 for 36 month service from specialist linked to litchfield


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome. Get some pictures up


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Will do when I get it.cant wait


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations enjoy it and be safe


----------

